# International 404



## jschoend (Jun 19, 2012)

I just acquired an International Model 404
He thought it was a 1965 model
I am trying to determine the year of the tractor.
I found what I believe is the serial # - 4147J
Could this be the serial #
If so can the year be determined from this.

Thanks


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/2/328-international-harvester-404.html


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

that is the serial no. making it a 63 i had one tough tractor


----------

